# Just wanted to say Thanks



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Since my Daddy died last May, I pretty much quit doing things that I truly enjoy doing, such as wood working and blogging. In this time I received DM's from quite a few of you showing me your care and concern. I just wanted to say thanks to all those that wrote. It meant a great deal to me.
I just recently bought myself a new laptop as my PC was on its last legs and with that I can now come back to LJ's and start commenting on all the beautiful wood working projects this great bunch of people make. And now I can once again join in on the threads I so enjoy doing.
A very dear friend of mine just gave me a whole bunch of hardwood ends from some beautiful wood that will be perfect for intarsia. I plan now on getting back in the shop and am looking forward to it. So my healing has begun and I am ready to move forward with my own life and I cannot find a better bunch of people to start that with, than all you great folks here at Lumberjock's. I missed you all and the whole LJ experience. It feels GREAT to be back! 
Sooo again I just want to say thanks!!!


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Well sweetheart, it's great to see and hear from you again, were always here for you.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

welcome back.. sometimes a break is a good thing. glad to see you're back at it, with newly refreshed spirit (as much as possible under the circumstances).

looking forward to your new posts and projects Allison


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It takes time to work these loses Allison and working on some projects just might help. You know the folks here really want to help and support each other and your part of the Ljs family. Welcome back.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

welcome back! Glad to see you are getting out and about.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Good to see you back Allison!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Glad you're back Allison.
We missed you.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

good to see you back as well..have missed your wonderful work, loosing your dad is a hard thing..we love our parents..but i can bet you your dad would be so happy to see you doing what he knew you were so good at and loved to do..let his memory inspire you to be your greatest….and i know we will see some wonderful work again from Allison…


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to have you back. Waiting to see your newest creations.

Scrappy


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, life gose on and you are doing the right thing. All the best.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Good to see your back with us, look forward to seeing your work. Wish you all the best.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

one day at a time .. 
welcome back (and Hi to "Dad", who I'm sure is watching and smiling)


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

So nice to have you back… and woodworking again!
Ellen


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome back hope to see some of you work soon.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

We really have missed you, Allison. I'm looking forward to seeing some new projects, but even more than that, you are just fun to have around!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice to have you back Allison! I didn't foresee it, but my Dad's passing indirectly made it possible for me to get started into wwing. The small insurance policy he left allowed me to get started buying some tools that I otherwise couldn't have justified from the family budget. I think of him often while I'm in the shop.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Everyone heals in their on way and in their own time. I am sure that your wood working will again be a source of comfort and as MsDebbie said- your Dad will be watching over your shoulder and guiding your hands.

Lew


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome back Allison, I know how you feel I still struggle with the loss of my Mom, and miss her after 5 years, She was the Rock in our family. It's great you are moving on, Your Daddy will live on in you and your brothers and sisters if you have any. Stay close to them it really helped me. Love and prayers mike


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

I am glad to hear that you are doing much better. It is hard to lose someone you love. I am fairly new to LJ as a wood carver. What kind of WW do you like?


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss Allison 
My father passed away too this last spring and it kind of knocked the wind out of my sails. 
In time we do start sailing again but not with the same vigor or even the same destination…we view life a little differently. 
I have used this tragedy to help me refocus on whats truly important in life, and thats family and friends. 
But hobbies are important too, because they help us to recharge our batteries, and let us share what we create, and bring a bit of joy to someone else.
Thats why I dont sell my boxes, I give them to people I like, often for no special occassion.
There surprised smiles are better than money.

Glad to have you back and look forward to seeing more of your work,
Andy


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

We missed you!!

Projects I do around the house remind me of when my parents were here. I think they'd like the improvements.

We are all family.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

good to see ya back Al, take it slow and have a good time.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Glad to see you back. I hope the pain of your loss heals but may your fond memories never fade.

May I suggest that you plant a special tree or shrub in his memory? I have seen an old oak grow near a roadside that I would pass by frequently and it had a plaque on it honoring a young man. I suspect he was killed in an auto accident and someone planted the tree in his memory. It is a beautiful living memorial and even makes by passers who did not know him admire it's strength.

Peace and happiness to you.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

You missed *ALL* of us ?


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Allison-Glad you are back. To me woodworking is the best therapy there is. Do what works for you. Time will certainly help and you will always have the memories. Hang in there, it does get better.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

It is so wonderful to have you back with us, we missed you alot!!

I am sure as you get back into your projects that each and every one you make will bring a big smile from "Dad" !......... and I hope a smile in your heart as well as you go through the healing.

We look forward to hearing more from you and seeing your projects as they may come.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

To all of you that replied to this thread, again I would like to thank you. From the moment I joined this wonderful group, you all have ben so wonderful. This is without a doubt the best website of its kind out there in the world wide web. I am the lucky one by stumbling across this site 764 days ago. 
Thanks and of course PEACE!!!


----------



## davyjones (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome back Allison


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

Yadahooty….Allison's back!!! So happy! Can't wait to see more of your work….and you!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Allison*: Yup. I've been through it, too. I lost mine in '96 … long before I ever thought about working with wood.

My dad used to love his shop time. The great thing is … now … when I'm in my shop … I get to feel just a little closer to him.

May your memories of your father always be sweet, and may your time in your shop be therapeutic and enjoyable.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

welcome back Allison, hope to see more of your projects soon.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm always talking to my late grandfather while woodworking in the shop. I think he waits for me to get out there so we can spend some time together.

I love your intarsia. I wish someone one would use some Curly Maple as water, or in a water like scene. (just my life long idea that curly maple looks like ripples in water)


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

This is a great website and everyone here is so supportive and caring and willing to share and help others. I'm glad everyone was able to help you through some tough personal times in your life and bring back some joy to your life. If you ever need any support or encoragement, I'm sure everyone here would be glad to help. Good luck and we look forward to seeing more of your projects.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Allison, I'm posting this here because when I saw your comment on a blog, I didn't recognize you. I did the math and found this and realized, I do recognize your work. I remember showing my daughter your grasshopper and alligator project when you posted it. She thought it was so cool. So, thanks for rejoining us. Don't forget to start playing around in the shop because we're all looking forward to you getting back to normal.

Regards,


----------



## woodywoodpecker64 (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome back Allison! Sorry to hear hear about your daddy:-( I'm new here but I'll look up some of your proj's. I have a 12 year old daughter and I would really like her to get into crafting wood although she seems more into creating drawings. I think I can work with her to design stuff that I can build and we'll be a team to be reckoned with.

Hope your well
Dan


----------



## buffalo689 (Mar 2, 2010)

welcome home..


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Allison,

When my grandfather passed away almost 2 years ago we started cleaning out the basement of the house and i came upon a plethora of vintage stanley planes, disston saws, and other items to do with wood working. That was the inspirational day that I began wood working. I have since created a few items which i store all of my grandfathers old tools in and made it the focal point of my shop. The memories of those passed will never be forgotten. Take inspiration from those memories and use it constructively. The quote at the bottom was from my grandfather, without ever knowing it he taught me more than i could have ever imagined. Best of luck, and glad to be a part of such a great group of people. - Chris


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Allison, I don't care if I see any more of your projects or not, Just as long as I keep seeing YOU !!!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome home, Allison. We've missed your wit and wisdom around here. Now, get yer butt back in the shop!!!


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Great to have you back. I know what you mean about not feeling like doing things, even things you once enjoyed. I am sorry for your loss, glad you are feeling up to woodworking and posting here again.


----------

